# NFC Kitten Pile up ....



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

My mum and i went to visit or new additions for the first time last weekend. I tried to get individual shots but they were soooo fast :lol:

but did manage to get this - how cute :thumbup:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

How cute! how tempting is it to pick up that basket and take them all


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh god seriously want them all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhh gorg i will have the lot please.....ha ha


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

that can't be all one litter can it?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG  I need one no two maybe three no three would be pushing it abit but definately the whites ones :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: are they all spoken for


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG - they are gorgeous - they are more than gorgeous - I want one. I do!

I think I will need to fight you all for a white one. Can you imagine having a white one? Then I will just need to get a comfy armchair and cultivate an evil laugh!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> OMG - they are gorgeous - they are more than gorgeous - I want one. I do!
> 
> I think I will need to fight you all for a white one. Can you imagine having a white one? Then I will just need to get a comfy armchair and cultivate an evil laugh!


Oi get to the back of the que :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

which cololurs did you have?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

MichelleA said:


> that can't be all one litter can it?


No, it was two litters


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> OMG  I need one no two maybe three no three would be pushing it abit but definately the whites ones :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: are they all spoken for


LOL now you know why mum and i ended up with 3 :lol::lol: So pleased we picked our kittens before visiting them as seriously i would have taken them all home 

All the kittens 11 in total if i am correct are all spoken for in some way or another with reservations, on hold and sold


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> which cololurs did you have?


We had these three babies

Abi









Gibbs









Finn









so looking forward to bringing them all home


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: stop teasing :lol: I neeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god how cute are they.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


awww i want one,..............or two,....................


----------

